# Rabbit clothes?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

As a joke when Maisie and bobz have been bonded I want to get a brides dress and a tux as a joke and take a picture of them in it ha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

why?

in my opinion if you want to play dress up you should get a doll really


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Because it would be funny!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

for you maybe, but not for the rabbits........


----------



## Alicia2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

But your rabbits wouldn't like it much, and if the clothes are on them too tight it can injure them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are used to wearing stuff as their harnesses are like jackets


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd get stuff that fits! Pretty sure mine wouldn't give a **** ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't say I agree with putting clothes on animals, and I most certainly don't find it funny -shrugs-


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I'm not gunna make them wear them all day every day ha


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

If you were going to do a little cute photo like that, I'd just stick with a top hat and a little white veil rather than doing a whole outfit. As was said, I doubt rabbits appreciate being completely dressed up. But I've seen other people do little reindeer antlers for Christmas on their rabbits and such, so I think something small that can just be placed on their heads and taken off quickly would be fine


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

labyrinth001 said:


> If you were going to do a little cute photo like that, I'd just stick with a top hat and a little white veil rather than doing a whole outfit. As was said, I doubt rabbits appreciate being completely dressed up. But I've seen other people do little reindeer antlers for Christmas on their rabbits and such, so I think something small that can just be placed on their heads and taken off quickly would be fine


This is exactly what I'm thinking! Ha


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

labyrinth001 said:


> If you were going to do a little cute photo like that, I'd just stick with a top hat and a little white veil rather than doing a whole outfit. As was said, I doubt rabbits appreciate being completely dressed up. But I've seen other people do little reindeer antlers for Christmas on their rabbits and such, so I think something small that can just be placed on their heads and taken off quickly would be fine


^This!! I've seen people dressing their buns (and other pets) up with hats, ears, antlers etc for their own amusement here on pf, obviously a full dress and tux isn't something that your buns would appreciate though


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Could you not just take a nice picture of them together and edit it to add a little hat and a veil?

I don't honestly see the point in unecessarily stressing them out just for your own entertainment. Seems a bit cruel to me :/


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, but cruel? I think that's going a bit too far. Cruel is keeping a rabbit in a 2x2 cage with a wire bottom and only giving it a bowl full of pellets a day. Not placing a mini hat on a rabbit's head for a picture. I put a Santa hat on Honey's head for a quick picture this past week, and he sat there not caring at all. I can tell you that it definitely didn't stress him out, and if it had, I obviously wouldn't have done it. I also saw a post on here last week of someone who put Santa/elf hats on all of their rabbits for Christmas pics, and everyone thought it was adorable and had nothing but good things to say.

If jimbo_28_02 has rabbits that wouldn't mind a little photo shoot, then I say go for it. Not all buns get freaked out by things like that; it's about knowing the personality of your rabbit. I don't think an owner that takes proper care of and loves their rabbits should be called cruel for wanting a photo.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

labyrinth001 said:


> I'm sorry, but cruel? I think that's going a bit too far. Cruel is keeping a rabbit in a 2x2 cage with a wire bottom and only giving it a bowl full of pellets a day. Not placing a mini hat on a rabbit's head for a picture. I put a Santa hat on Honey's head for a quick picture this past week, and he sat there not caring at all. I can tell you that it definitely didn't stress him out, and if it had, I obviously wouldn't have done it. I also saw a post on here last week of someone who put Santa/elf hats on all of their rabbits for Christmas pics, and everyone thought it was adorable and had nothing but good things to say.
> 
> If jimbo_28_02 has rabbits that wouldn't mind a little photo shoot, then I say go for it. Not all buns get freaked out by things like that; it's about knowing the personality of your rabbit. I don't think an owner that takes proper care of and loves their rabbits should be called cruel for wanting a photo.


Yer I don't think it's cruel when you have just bought your rabbits a 10 by 8 foot shed to live in ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

labyrinth001 said:


> I'm sorry, but cruel? I think that's going a bit too far. Cruel is keeping a rabbit in a 2x2 cage with a wire bottom and only giving it a bowl full of pellets a day. Not placing a mini hat on a rabbit's head for a picture. I put a Santa hat on Honey's head for a quick picture this past week, and he sat there not caring at all. I can tell you that it definitely didn't stress him out, and if it had, I obviously wouldn't have done it. I also saw a post on here last week of someone who put Santa/elf hats on all of their rabbits for Christmas pics, and everyone thought it was adorable and had nothing but good things to say.
> 
> If jimbo_28_02 has rabbits that wouldn't mind a little photo shoot, then I say go for it. Not all buns get freaked out by things like that; it's about knowing the personality of your rabbit. I don't think an owner that takes proper care of and loves their rabbits should be called cruel for wanting a photo.


Considering the OP said "I want to get a brides dress and a tux as a joke" then yes this can be classed as cruel, it is most certainly for human entertainment rather than the rabbits benefit.. I have been saying this a lot lately but it seems to fit, Just because someone else does it or worse does NOT make it right 

Personally I don't give two hoots that others put silly hats on their rabbits, to me it is just stupid and inane and could possibly turn into a dangerous situation due to the way rabbits work (note I said could there and not will)... I also suggest you re-read Pinkchi's reply because she didn't call the OP cruel, she said that to HER it seems cruel....


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

calm down people, im not actually going to do it, was just a funny idea in my head, not a practical idea!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I always do xmas photos with mine, little Santa/Elf hats but they get highly rewarded for it, why do you think they let me do it! While the picture is being taken they get treats(banana chips etc) and its a quick on and off where possible. I dont see anything wrong with a quick hats on hats off photo. 
The hats came with suits and I tried one on Kimba(as she is so docile) but even she didnt like it so they have been chucked and just the hats kept! 

Keep it simple and keep it as a nice experience for them and I don't think it is cruel at all, as you can see in my sig, they are all pretty chilled about it!

*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

PLEASE don't get a full outfit that would be horrible for them! 
Either do the top hat and veil thing or just photoshop them on after the photo.  xoxo


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that's fine as long as its only for a few minutes while you take photos


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Something like this?

I made the hat and veil for the rabbits and created this for my wedding invitations. I balanced them on their heads literally just for a click of the camera and then photoshopped Alan and Lottie together and onto the background.










I wouldn't ever put mine in a full outfit but the rabbits didn't mind this (they were munching treats while posing) and it made our invitations personal


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats exactly it!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't dress a rabbit up in full clothes, I did put a christmas hat on Dreamer for rescues charity christmas card shoot but it was just balanced on his head and fell off the whole time  he ddin't care at all, he was the kind of rabbit that like all that, he spent most the the shoot throwing it at me as well as all the props!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> I wouldn't dress a rabbit up in full clothes, I did put a christmas hat on Dreamer for rescues charity christmas card shoot but it was just balanced on his head and fell off the whole time  he ddin't care at all, he was the kind of rabbit that like all that, he spent most the the shoot throwing it at me as well as all the props!!


Crofty!! How's you and baby Archie doing? He must be getting big now. It was jacks birthday on monday and I can't believe how fast this year is gone.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> I wouldn't dress a rabbit up in full clothes, I did put a christmas hat on Dreamer for rescues charity christmas card shoot but it was just balanced on his head and fell off the whole time  he ddin't care at all, he was the kind of rabbit that like all that, he spent most the the shoot throwing it at me as well as all the props!!


Thats pretty much what I did just balanced it on their heads, my OH would put it on their head while I had my finger on the camera button we'd count to three then my OH would move his hand out the way and I'd take the pic. The hats didn't stay on either of them for more than 10 seconds before they moved and the hats fell off! lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it totally depends on the rabbit.. I know if I did that to Rosie she wouldn't be arsed at all but Chester would go nuts..

And it would appear you're not the only one with that idea..

http://www.fourteencarrot.com/#!gallery


----------

